# Changing the bulb on the mirror side repeaters (Mercedes)



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

For the last 2 years the MOT man has said the lamps will need replacing soon. However, when I inserted a screwdriver into these small, oval shaped plastic lenses, they didn't seem to want to come out. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry can't help, when I tried mine, to clean some 'green stuff' growing between the lens and the mirror body I gave up when I heard cracking sounds. I am unable to figure how they come off also.

Regards
Colin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Indicators*

Hello,

Are you talking about side marker lights or indicators?

Trev.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Trev, Rapido A class vans have little repeater indicators built into the outer edged of their mirrors they are oval, about 40mm long. The feel like they are glued in but surely cant be for bulb changing. Light bulb moment, I wonder do you need to take the mirror body (forward facing cover) off and service them from the inside, now how do you the the cover off.

Colin


----------

